# Z445 Owners



## bereta1 (Sep 30, 2012)

How much oil does your z445 hold with oil/filter change? Just purchased a new one with a Briggs and Stratton engine. Mine says 1.75 qts, but, that only brings it to the add mark. Other sources state 2 qts. Any help appreciated. TKU, GG


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Depending on the serial number...For range...(100001-)
Capacities Crankcase:

Single cylinder Briggs and Stratton 1.4 L (1.5 q t)

Twin cylinder Briggs and Stratton 1.6 L (1.75 q t)


----------



## bereta1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Upper5Percent said:


> Depending on the serial number...For range...(100001-)
> Capacities Crankcase:
> 
> Single cylinder Briggs and Stratton 1.4 L (1.5 q t)
> ...


 That's what mine says, too. However, that doesn't fill it. It only puts it to the add mark. Thanks for the response. GGMy serial # is 122778 (last six digits)


----------

